# Fighting the Anti Hunters Head-On



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A new site by the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance began today. If you want a clear look at the strategies of those that would end hunting, trapping, fishing - actually, our chosen relationship with all animals, check it out here. It's actually a blog, so comments are more than welcome. Just so you know, I am a proud member of this organization, because I appreciate its efforts to fight for me.

The HSUS is the number one enemy of people like us that stand for traditional values, such as hunting. The more people that learn the truth, the less power HSUS will have. They wear a mask; let's help pull it off by spreading the truth about their tactics, code words, and end game.

Here is what I mean: Recently, I crow hunted with a hunter that somehow believed HSUS had some redeeming value to society, because it houses so many strays. The fact is that the Humane Society of the United States houses *no* dogs or cats. In fact, one well-documented survey showed that 71-percent of Americans thought the HSUS is affiliated with our local shelters. They're not. That's their mask! That's how they trick people into giving them money! Money they use to sue for wolf protection and to ban dove hunting, as they did in my Michigan. Money they use to fight farmers and to drive our cost of food up. And, money is one thing they have on their side. Millions and millions of tax-exempt dollars. And, they know how to use it.

We are the other side!

Just check out the site. I'm too angry to continue.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good post Glen.... It's amazing how many people, even hunters that think that the HSUS is a good cause to donate to, but as this blog clearly shows it is not. In fact not only does the HSUS not shelter any pets there are documented articles that they KILL them rather than turn them over to shelters that will treat them humanely and find them homes. The major money behind the HSUS is George Soros(google him) He is also a driving force behind the NATO worldwide gun ban treaty the Hillary Clinton and our current president are going to try, in any way they can, to push down our throats.

Worthwhile organizations to join would include the US Sportsmans Alliance and the NRA....Join one or both.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Glen, as a group united is rhe only way we will ever stop these mad men from destroying an American way of life.

I took your lead Don, already a NRA member and just joined the USSA. This is and excellent way to defend our way of life....."dam the cannons men, full speed ahead"


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're all vicious pigs in my book. They'd sacrifice human life for an animal, yet they are no better than any animals they protect. Wayne Pussell is an idiot with bad intentions to put us out of even owning animals. He's more dangerous than Ingrid Newjerk.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been under the HSUS skin before. Its number two man, Michael Markarian, couldn't resist a hit piece on me in the same newspaper in which I had exposed them. He went on to say how wrong I was and out of the mainstream, but interestingly, he never refuted the truth I put out. He just seemed to take advantage of a free opportunity to tell the world how many great things they do for animals. But if you think bang-for-your-buck, as in donation money, they spend the vast majority on their own pensions, bevy of full-time lawyers, pay, etc. In effect, the good they do (and, there actually is some) is totally offset by their hidden agenda(s). To say they do good is like saying a child molester is a good guy because he always has candy handy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

220swift said:


> Thanks Glen, as a group united is rhe only way we will ever stop these mad men from destroying an American way of life.
> 
> I took your lead Don, already a NRA member and just joined the USSA. This is and excellent way to defend our way of life....."dam the cannons men, full speed ahead"


Good man there, 220!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had a few people from school unfriend me on FB because of my views. Alot of it is because so many still believe that HSUS association crap. Even had to block one girl I was good friends with growing up and knew I hunted and fished. Unfortunately she married someone and drank the Kool-aid with him and has gone to the dark side. lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> They'd sacrifice human life for an animal, .


Anyone but their own....


----------

